# Bron's Honey is gone



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I was asked to post this here by Bronwyn White...her beloved heart dog, Honey, died today. She was 14 and had some medical problems a week ago but her blood tests were coming back normal and she had seen three vets. This was unexpected.:crying:

She wrote to me saying,"I don't know what happened. She woke this morning, ran to the end of the bed and she looked like she was going to be sick. i put her on the floor she collapsed. I picked her up she let out a terrible scream she died in my arms." 

There are just no words. My heart is breaking for Bron. :smcry: We're losing way to many of our beloved Maltese. This is the kind of news you just don't want to post. I know we all send her our love to her.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so sorry. Bronwyn has a heart of gold. She is always there for rescues in their final moments.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Weh! I almost don't want to come here anymore because it seems non-stop that we are losing so many precious babies. It is like old-age where all of your friends are dying at the same time. I am so, so sorry for Bron---she is amazing. Sending her loving thoughts & wishing for precious memories that will live on in her heart. I am sorry there are just no real words of comfort tonight. RIP sweet baby.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry. These little ones are our family, it's so hard to lose them.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

How sad. I'm so sorry.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I don't know Bron but feel so sad for her anyways. There has been so much sadness here lately. It causes me to worry.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh my, how heartbreaking. This is so sad, I'm so sorry for Bronwyn to lose her sweet little Honey. I'm not sure I realized something could happen that way. What a terrible shock.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this sad news. Bron is such a good mommy to her furbabies. I know her heart is breaking.


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm so sorry .


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Marie thanks for sharing this sad news for Bron. She must be in shock. Rest in peace little Honey. May God hold you in the palm of His hand while you wait for your Mommy.
It's true, we are loosing one after the other of our beloved Maltese babies. It's hard to take.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for Bron. Her heart must be shattered.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

H..........how sad it is when we lose a fluff:crying:

O..........one by one they leave us:innocent::innocent::innocent::innocent:

N..........never expecting it and taken by surprise:blink:

E...........eternally loved:heart:

Y...........Yes, rest in peace little one:amen:



:sorry:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bron, I am so sorry about Honey. My heart breaks along with yours. 

I sometimes go back and look at videos of you ... with the precious fluff babies you have so lovingly rescued. Looking at your videos ... it's easy to see that you have the voice and touch of an angel. I heard your voice when you and Eldad worked together to rescue Edie. I saw how you helped Edie heal. Honey, too, was so blessed to be such a big part of your life. 

I am still amazed watching your home video ... personally shopping at the farmers market and then going home to cook nutritious meals for fluffs in the shelter. It's so touching to see you go to the shelter after cooking the meals ... and, then watch you personally hand feed the fluffs. 

I have seen how patient and loving you are ... in taking some of the most emotionally and physically injured rescues into your home ... and providing them with the best medical care. 

I hope and pray you find comfort and peace with being reminded what a wonderful Earth Angel you have been to Honey and to so many other innocent fluffs who were blessed to be with you. 

You are so loved, Bron. I pray you feel Honey's angelic spirit surround you with love, peace, and comfort. She was so, so blessed to have you as her Mommy.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Bron, I am so sorry about Honey. My heart breaks along with yours.
> 
> I sometimes go back and look at videos of you ... with the precious fluff babies you have so lovingly rescued. Looking at your videos ... it's easy to see that you have the voice and touch of an angel. I heard your voice when you and Eldad worked together to rescue Edie. I saw how you helped Edie heal. Honey, too, was so blessed to be such a big part of your life.
> 
> ...


What a perfect way to express it. The videos of her with those pups too sick to survive, as she eases their passage into the next world, is what humanity is all about.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh how very sad and I am sending my condolences and prayers. I Cannot even imagine how horrible that might have been for Bron to lose her precious Honey that way.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so sorry to yet again hear of a little one's passing. Hugs and prayers going out to Bron.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

I am sorry to hear this and so sad for Bron that she had to endure such a loss.
Rest in Peace Sweet Honey
This is heartbreaking. 
I love the work and videos and rescues that she does.
The handfeedings and the compassion that she has is unmeasurable. She gives so much of herself. 
I am so sorry for her loss.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Bronwyn,

I sorry that I confused you with Bronwyn from AMAR. I am very sorry for you loss of Honey; it is never easy when we lose a little one. Thank you Sue for letting us know of Bron's loss and letting me know I confused the names.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bronwyn, I, too, confused you with Bronwyn from AMAR. I am so sorry.

However, my heart still goes out to you. And, of course, you were the most wonderful Mommy to your precious angel, Honey. I am not on Facebook often, but, went there to post on your homepage when Sue let SM know about Honey. 

Thank you, too, Sue, for letting me know that I confused our Bronwyn's.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry. No matter how many years they live, it never feels like it is enough time. I hope the happy memories of Honey will be the ones that are the strongest. :grouphug:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

wkomorow said:


> Bronwyn,
> 
> I sorry that I confused you with Bronwyn from AMAR. I am very sorry for you loss of Honey; it is never easy when we lose a little one. Thank you Sue for letting us know of Bron's loss and letting me know I confused the names.





Pooh's mommy said:


> I am sorry to hear this and so sad for Bron that she had to endure such a loss.
> Rest in Peace Sweet Honey
> This is heartbreaking.
> I love the work and videos and rescues that she does.
> ...


Just seeing this.....
Did I too, make a terrible assumption. ..because of this unique name?.....
I am so so sorry. Please forgive me! 
Please know that I will be praying for peace for you and for your Honey. This is a difficult thing to go through for anyone.
I'm so sorry for the confusion. 
Rest in Peace Sweet Honey.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

What an awful story. I'm so sorry for Bron and for her Honey. I hope Bron is okay--my condolences to her.


----------

